# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Lời khuyên dành cho việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear.

## duykhoa

Thấy rất có nhiều bạn hỏi mình về việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear cho riêng mình cũng như hỏi địa điểm mua. Mình làm 1 bài để trả lời tất cả 1 lần. Đây là ý kiến, kinh nghiệm và nhận xét riêng của bản thân, nếu có sai sót hoặc trái ngược với ý kiến của các bạn thì hy vọng các bạn có thể bỏ qua cho 

*Phần 1 : Tìm hiểu Gaming Gear*
Việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear tùy thuộc vào Game mà bạn đang bỏ thời gian, công sức và tiền bạc đầu tư cho nó - dĩ nhiên không phải là MMORPG mà là Esport Game.
Hiện tại 5 game trong hệ thống VESC là phổ biến và mình sẽ lấy nó làm chuẩn để phân loại.
1. Game hành động - First Pesonal Shooter : Counter Strike 1.6 or Quake 3 v.v :
- Các game này ưu tiên Gaming Gear theo thứ tự như sau :
Mouse + Mousepad: Sự chính xác tuyệt đối, nâng cao tính hiệu quả và ổn định trong khi chơi. Mouse có 2 dòng Optical và Laser, Laser thì độ chính xác và độ nhạy cao hơn nhiều so với Optical.
Headphone: Nghe foot step chuẩn, âm thanh càng tốt nghe càng chính xác vị trí tiếng động phát ra.
Keyboard: tránh trường hợp nhấn nhầm phím Window khi đang chơi và tương tự như vậy, kể cả tránh những keyboard ko cho phép multi key (Nhấn 1 lúc nhiều phím như khi Nhảy - Ngồi - đi bộ v.v trong CS thì ko dc).
2. Game Chiến thuật thời gian thật : Warcraft III, Starcraft: Broodwar v.v:
- Các game này ưu tiên Gaming Gear theo thứ tự như sau :
Keyboard: Tăng APM và chính xác trong micro, macro
Mouse + Mousepad: Góp phần như keyboard.
Headphone: đóng góp rất ít trong các game chiến thuật nhưng là 1 phần ko thể thiếu. Rất có ích khi lắng nghe đối thủ (Vd: tiếng tank - tiếng marine stim và giảm bớt tiếng ồn xung quanh không gian chơi.
3. Game thể thao : Fifa Soccer, Pro Evolution Soccer : Only Gamepad.
Gamepad : quen tay, không đau tay khi chơi nhiều, uyển chuyển hơn trong những pha rê dắt .v.v.
Sự quan trọng và cách lựa chọn Gaming Gear phụ thuộc hoàn toàn vào bạn : Game bạn chơi là gì ? Túi tiền bạn đang ở mức nào …
*Phần 2 : Thị trường Gaming Gear VN - Giá thành và mức độ hiệu quả.*
Thị trường Gaming Gear VN chưa lớn, các nhà đầu tư và các cửa hàng dĩ nhiên ko nhiều và giá thành thì khá cao. Cũng như hiểu biết ko nhiều, nhiều bạn đã hơi sai lầm trong việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear cho mình. Tuy nhiên ở VN thời điểm này không thể nói là muốn mua mà ko có nữa - mọi thứ đều đang có ở VN.
Mouse & Mouse Pad :
Các dòng Mouse thuộc hàng dành cho Gaming mà VN hiện tại đang có và thông dụng : Razer, Logitech, Microsoft, Genius.
Razer : Razer Cooperhead, Razer Diamondback.
Logitech : Logitech G1, G3. Logitech Mx500, Mx510, Mx518.
Microsoft : Intelli Explore (IE) Mouse 1.1, 3.0.
Genius : Genius Ergo ?
+ Lời khuyên : Razer, Logitech G1/G3/Mx518, Genius Ergo thích hợp hơn cho các game chiến thuật. Mx500, Mx510, Mx518, IE 1.1, IE 3.0 thích hợp cho các game hành động.
+ Giá thành : Razer giá khá cao (60-90$ tùy loại và màu). Logitech G1/G3: 40-50$. Logitech Mx500 : 15$, Mx510 : 20-40$, Mx518 : 55-60$. IE 1.1 : 30$, IE 3.0 : 50$. Đây chỉ là nhắm chừng và tham khảo, phụ thuộc vào hàng có box hay ko, hàng xách tay hay cty .v.v.
1 Số Mousepad : Rantopad, Qpad, Steel Series.
Rantopad : ?
Qpad : www.qpad.se (xem thêm mặt hàng tại đây, quá nhiều)
Steel Series : qck, qck+, qck heavy, 4D (pad cứng), S&S (pad cứng).
+ Lời khuyên : Qpad khá đắt (qpad CT tới 40 Euro) và thích hợp cho các bạn thích bề ngoài (design rất ngầu). Xét tính hiệu quả cả về Gaming lẫn túi tiền thì Steel Series là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất. qck : 300k VND, qck+ 500k VND. Riêng mouse pad thì có 2 loại là pad vải và pad cứng. Pad cứng độ trơn sẽ cao hơn và làm mòn mouse keeper, pad vải tiện hơn khi ít làm mòn và có thể giặt dc .
Headphone :
Icemat Siberia, Seihenser : Pc series, Plantronic, Steel #H : 3 dòng hp nổi tiếng của giới game thủ và giá thành cũng khá cao (1tr+) dĩ nhiên mức độ hiệu quả là ko phải bàn cãi.
Khác : những hp giá thành rẻ đều ko có usb sound card tốt hoặc ko có, và mau hỏng.
Keyboard : Logitech, Mitsumi, Samsung T35, Microsoft.
Mircrosoft, Logitech : Thế giới pro game hành động và 1 số ít khác đều dùng Logitech hoặc Microsoft.
Mitsumi : dành cho túi tiền nhỏ và dĩ nhiên chỉ dùng cho đòi hỏi : wen tay.
Samsung DT35 : Thế giới pro game chiến thuật đều có sử dụng Samsung DT35.
Về giá thành của Keyboard thì chỉ ở mức 400k đổ lại. Những loại cấp cao hơn giá tiền đó dư thừa tính năng ko cần thiết.
Gamepad : Chọn 1 nhãn hiệu có tiếng, mua tại 1 cửa hàng uy tín và 1 tay cầm bạn thích. Đó là tất cả.
*Phần 3 : Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear.*
- Bạn đừng để ý đến quá nhiều về thông số kĩ thuật. Tuy nhiên cũng nên biết sơ qua các khái niệm về thông số kĩ thuật để hiểu rõ hơn mình đang mua gì. (Dùng wikipedia.org search nếu muốn hiểu thêm về thông số kĩ thuật của 1 món hàng bạn đang định mua).
- Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear của Spirit là : Hiệu quả - Giá thành phù hợp túi tiền (chắc ai cũng vậy).
+ Hiệu quả : Với game chiến thuật bạn cần 1 con mouse vừa tay, ổn định và sử dụng dc thời gian dài do đó Razer và Logitech G1/G3 là best choice. Tuy nhiên nếu ko hợp túi tiền của bạn, bạn có thể lựa 1 con trong 2 nhãn hiệu trên và dòng thấp hơn. Vd : Razer gì đó giá chỉ 25-35$, Logitech Optical (Optical cực rẻ : 100-200k). Mousepad với game chiến thuật là ko wan trọng, mouse pad quan trọng với con mouse bạn dùng, do đó những mousepad như Ktec Blue Pad là quá đủ (pro cũng xài). Hãy luôn chú ý về tay bạn.
. Với game hành động bạn cần 1 con mouse CHÍNH XÁC & THẬT SỰ ỔN ĐỊNH để nâng cao cũng như duy trì phong độ hiện tại của mình nên bạn ko cần 1 con mouse ở đẳng cấp 2000 DPI hay 1600 DPI, chỉ cần 400-800 DPI là đủ. IE 1.1, IE 3.0, Mx500, Mx510, Mx518 đều thích hợp. Như vậy để chọn được mouse phù hợp nó phụ thuộc vào Tay của bạn - việc này bạn fải tự thử và quyết định là của bạn. Và MOUSE PAD phải phù hợp với con mouse bạn xài. Và việc lựa chọn loại MOUSE PAD phù hợp là hết sức khó, nếu có cơ hội, bạn hãy thử hết các loại mousepad với con mouse của mình trước khi mua. (Mượn bạn bè để thử - mua dùng rồi bán lại chịu lỗ 1 chút ). 2 dòng pad qpad và Steel Series đều tốt, rantopad thị trường có nhưng thật sự ko tốt.
. Và để phù hợp túi tiền, bạn nên biết lựa chọn đầu tư cho cái nào và mua cái nào trước mua cái nào sau.
+ Game Chiến thuật : Mua Keyboard xịn trước, Mouse & Mouse pad mua sau và xịn dỏm tùy thuộc túi tiền. Head phone ko cần thiết lắm, có thể ko cần đầu tư. (Nghĩa là có thể xài cái somic hay xài chứ ko fải ko có headphone đâu nhé.
+ Game Hành động : Mua Mouse kèm theo Mousepad, nếu đã đủ tiền mua Mouse mình thích mà chưa đủ tiền mua mousepad thì ko nên mua mouse trước mà hãy để đủ tiền mua 1 bộ mouse + mousepad đã chọn. Vì nếu ko có mouse pad, mouse của bạn xịn đến đâu cũng trở thành vô dụng và có thể mau hỏng. Tiếp đó đầu tư 1 cái headphone, nếu bạn ko có nhu cầu cao thì có thể chọn 1 dòng headphone nghe phân biệt rõ dc trái phải xa gần cho phù hợp túi tiền. Túi tiền to thì nên mua Icemat, Pc Series hay Plantronic.
*Phần 4 : Mua ở đâu ?*
- Xsoft có tất cả các mặt hàng trên với giá chấp nhận dc : website www.coolgearvn.com . Tại HN ra mua trực tiếp, còn lại các nơi khác đều có thể mua và nhận SHIP.
- TP.HCM chỉ có IE hàng xách tay, còn lại các mặt hàng khác đều có bán tại các cửa hàng, nhà phân phối chính thức của các hãng trên. Chỉ cần SEARCH là thấy.
- Hàng xách tay : cũng có đầy đủ các mặt hàng trên, giá thành tốt hơn chút tuy nhiên ko có bảo hành. Tuy nhiên chỉ có người quen biết để mua hoặc chỉ quảng cáo trong những diễn đàn riêng của từng game.
- Hàng Second hand : còn bảo hành hoặc ko tùy vào người bán, tuy nhiên rất khó đến lượt bạn chộp dc hàng Second hand mà còn ngon .
_Cuối cùng_ : Dù ít dù nhiều thì Gaming Gear cũng thật sự quan trọng trong thành công của bạn, bạn nên mua cho dù túi tiền ít. Dù con mouse của bạn ko có pro nào xài, dù mousepad của bạn chỉ 20k, dù headphone của bạn là somic loại thấp thì nó cũng sẽ giúp bạn ko lâm vào tình trạng phải làm quen với Gaming Gear lạ ở mỗi giải đấu và ko có nhưng pha “gà” chưa bao h có trong lịch sử chơi game của bạn.
Hiện tại Spirit đang dùng bộ : Mouse Mx518, Mousepad Everglide Titan Fnatic Edition, Headphone Logitech Precision Pc Gaming, Keyboard Logitech Elite.
Đa số Starcraft Squad của Q.9 dùng Mouse Logitech Optical, Mousepad Ktec Blue Pad và keyboard của máy nhà. (Mitsumi, Logitech Elite v.v).

----------

